# A question about artichokes?



## pollyanna1 (Jan 28, 2008)

I am really embarrassed to ask this, but, when you eat either frozen or canned artichokes, do you eat the choke?  I want to make a dip and use canned artichokes.

I do like artichokes, and years ago I would always pick the choke out and not eat it.  Is that necessary?l  I know not to eat the choke of  a fresh one.

Thanks!

Pat


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 28, 2008)

When I make the dip from canned I always just get the hearts and chop 'em up as is.... use the whole thing. I guess I don't know if they come any other way.


----------



## pollyanna1 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thank you!  I appreciate the reply and now will make a dip with artichokes.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 28, 2008)

Good luck!
What kind of dip are you making? Is it a baked one or cold? 
Just nosey, I make a baked one served warm on crackers or maelba toasts.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 28, 2008)

Even if you use the canned artichoke quarters the majority of the choke is gone and what is left certainly won't be unpleasant to eat.  I just give these a rough chop when making a dip.


----------



## pollyanna1 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks again!  

As to what dip I am making, I haven't decided. Just looking now. I haven't been entertaining much lately, but have ten coming for a cook-out Saturday.   

Having baby backs, baked beans, garlic bread, everything simple.  Need something to serve with adult beverages at 2 pm before eating about 3pm.
Any suggestion  for recipes?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 28, 2008)

Canned & frozen artichokes already have the "choke" removed.


----------



## auntdot (Jan 28, 2008)

Actually I have only seen the hearts jarred and canned.  Have never seen the frozen ones, although I haven't looked for them, and have not seen anyones with the choke in a tin. or jar. So cannot comment on them.

But recently, within the last year or so, have found some baby chokes.  Could never find them before, and could eat almost all of the choke.  So I guess small chokes you can use it, larger ones of course not.

Actually an artichoke sounds really good right now.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 28, 2008)

Here's my artichoke dip. It gets quite greasy so I don't make it often, but oooo it's so good! I serve with table water crackers or melba toasts. It's very easy too. 

1 can artichoke hearts finely chopped 
(I think 1 can I'm pretty sure. ..... apparently I didn't write that part 
down and haven't made it for a few years )
1 cup shredded parmesan cheese
1 cup mayonnaise
3 cloves garlic, finely minced. (this is to taste, I have garlic issues.)

Mix all ingredients well, bake at 350 45 min to an hour or until golden brown. 

I'm really mostly sure it's 1 can, drained. 

If anyone has a lower fat / same taste recipe I will gladly try it! 

oh yeah I usually bake this in my 8x8 Pyrex.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 28, 2008)

*Artichokes*

Frozen artichoke heart quarters/halves/whatever are available at virtually all the supermarkets here in Virginia (Giant, Safeway, etc., etc.).

That said, I never buy them anymore.  Tried on & off during the past 10 years & every single time found them dry with freezer burn.  There apparently just isn't enough turnaround time for them, & thus they sit around in the freezer case till they're way way past their quality.

You're much better off buying canned.  I've always found them absolutely perfect for whatever recipe I need them for.


----------



## dragonflystars (Jan 28, 2008)

*artichoke dips*

I've eaten artichokes for years.  Canned and fresh.  The "choke" is only present on fresh artichokes after you have removed the leaves and get down to the fuzzy "choke".  You don't eat it.  Canned and frozen, I'm like the rest here, I eat it all.  I have dips I found on a website for artichokes.


----------

